# DI-524 Router problems



## Admael (Jul 4, 2005)

Recently purchased was a DI-524 wireless router from D-Link. I connect 3 computers to it, one via hardwire, and 2 via wireless.

Once I got the router, I unpackaged everything, hooked everything up and configured all the details and it works fine. Every 2-3 hours or so, my connection at my hardwire terminal, drops.

If I restart my computer, it will show that I have "limited or no access" to my network and the only way to regain access to the net is if I restarted the router. (unplug and replug the power adapter).

So every 2 hours or so, I can expect the service to drop, then I get up and restart the router and everything will be fine for another 2 hours.

Is there a way I can fix this? The router has been upgraded to its updated firmware and I'm pretty sure all my configurations are correct (I can't say 100% that it is, or else I wouldn't be having this problem). I use SBC Yahoo! DSL and I select the Dynamic IP because SBC does not require me to use PPPoE. I'm using Windows XP Media Center 2005.


----------



## Robinator (Jun 16, 2005)

Which DSL modem are you using? 

If you have a Speedsteam 5100b or 4100, it may be using the same IP address as the D-Link which can cause this problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since the NAT layer insulates the LAN from the WAN, I can't imagine why having the same IP address would be an issue, the two never meet.

What happens to the wireless connections when your wired connection disconnects? When you are disconnected, try this:

Open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## Robinator (Jun 16, 2005)

johnwill said:


> Since the NAT layer insulates the LAN from the WAN, I can't imagine why having the same IP address would be an issue, the two never meet.


My dad had this same issue with his D-Link and 4100 Modem. I followed the following instructions from broadbandreports.com for setting up the modem and router and the disconnection problem was corrected. The 4100 and 5100b work basically the same.



> *Posted at broadbandreports.com:*
> 
> Alternative method to connect a Speedstream 5100 DSL Modem to a D-Link router requires you to change the LAN IP address of your D-Link router. Both the modem and D-Link routers default to the address of 192.168.0.1 and, unliked Bridged mode, the modem requires the use of this IP address. It is important to understand that routers 'route' between two different subnets. So one of the most important steps is going to be changing the IP address and subnet of our private local area network (LAN) so that it is different than that of the modem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Admael (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks, I'll try that. I'm using a Speedstream 5100. When my wired connection drops my wireless connections are still valid. However they do drop eventually, though. Sometimes my wireless drops first, then my wired afterwards and vice versa.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds like 2 DHCP sessions in operation??

JamesO


----------

